# Question about Omega B600 Enlarger



## telex95

Hi all!
I have some questions about the Omega B600 Enlarger.  Does anyone know if the enlarger is capable of doing 11x14 print?

I'm looking at a used Omega B600, the seller is willing to sell it at $235 CAD which includes the following:
- Omega B600 (mint condition!)
- LPL 50 mm lens (good condition)
- LPL 75 mm lens (excellent condition)
- Contact frame
- 8 x 10 easel
- Timer
- Ilford filters
- and other misc. stuff, such as tanks, trays, grain focuser..etc.

Is this a good deal?

Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

As far as I am aware the Omega will do 11x16. You would be advised to get better lenses, though, as LPL lenses are 'budgets'.
As for value for money... It sounds like a reasonable deal but you would be advised to look around to compare prices. A quick Google should get you the info.

Manual available here, btw
http://www.khbphotografix.com/omega/Manuals.htm


----------



## KevinR

It will do 11X14. I have a C700. I am not that thrilled about the price. I have seen alot for less. I would look around some more.


----------



## telex95

Hi Kevin and Hertz,

Thanks for the comments! Concerning the price, I'm not too thrill about it either.  I asked the seller if he can lower it to $150 and he said absolutely not. So then, I told him I would have to think about it.  He wasn't impressed the fact that I asked for such a ridiculous price, but I remember seeing somewhere on the internet that it goes for around $99 USD.

My search continues..


----------



## Karalee

I bought a used b600 for $9.00 on ebay. If you can get into one you know is working for a good price, youll still come in under budget as far as other stuff is concerned, even if you have to buy it separately.


----------



## telex95

Wow, $9.00??!! You did well!


----------

